# A3 Facelift?



## S1URF (Aug 16, 2002)

Does anyone have any information on when Audi will be giving the A3 a facelift?

So far my local Audi dealer has told me there is no facelift planned, but a friend who bought an A3 earlier in the year was told it would happen in Oct '05.

Does anyone know the official line?

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## Em100 (Aug 4, 2004)

My local dealer informed me that the Facelift A3 would be released early next year.


----------



## S1URF (Aug 16, 2002)

If that's correct then it's probably worth waiting as the Audi dealer is quoting December for delivery and drivethedeal are quoting January.

Out of interest, which dealership are you dealing with?

Peter


----------



## Em100 (Aug 4, 2004)

This information came from Northfield Audi in Tetbury, Gloucestershire.


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

Em100 said:


> This information came from Northfield Audi in Tetbury, Gloucestershire.


Who at Northfield?


----------



## Em100 (Aug 4, 2004)

A chap called Stewart at Northfield.


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

Hmmm. Not dealt with him. I have to say though that I never found Northfield desperately insightful (or flexible) though the Service Department has always been helpful.... I just don't go there now that I pay my own bills!


----------



## Em100 (Aug 4, 2004)

where do you go now then?


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

Em100 said:


> where do you go now then?


I get the car serviced at Parklands (Gloucester) who were Â£70 cheaper than Northfield for a combined 1st AVS & Haldex oil change. To further reduce the cost, I buy my oil from the TTOC. Would you believe Oil + TTOC membership = < Northfield's charge for a servicefill of oil! They are still a little sharp - they charged me for correctly torquing the wheel bolts and for replacing the side indicator repeat which has already been exchanged under warranty twice. To their credit though, they didn't muck around on another couple of items (rear view mirror and boot lid fixing)and went straight down the warranty route so I decided not to make anything big of it.

To buy a car I'd go to Drive The Deal and for leasing probably the RAC as my wife gets a doscount for being in the NHS. For bodywork warranty work (I will need my roof rails and a blister under the rear spoiler doing), I've been advised to go to Bristol Audi. Apparently both Nothfield and Parklands use a shop in Gloucester that is Audi approved but was not, in this person's opinion, as good as it could be.

Northfield come across as being very helpful but their pricing can be unreasonable (vehicles and service) and it is pretty easy to expose that the majority of them don't have any great depth of knowledge. This is, of course, true in most dealerships so I find the best service for the least cost.


----------



## Em100 (Aug 4, 2004)

Yeah, you're right alot of the dealers don't seem to have a great deal of knowledge considering they specialise in Audi. I find you have to let them know what work needs to be carried out on each inspection. For example, if it is due a Brake Fluid or Haldex Oil change then they should tell you that rather than the other way round!

Anyway, personally I wouldn't recommend going to Bristol Audi. I've owned several Audi's over the past few years and considering I actually live in Bristol I would never consider taking my car there for anything. Obviously it's up to you, but there are many people in Bristol who would prefer to take their Audi's to either Millhouse Bath or Northfield Tetbury.


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

Millhouse it is then.


----------

